# Final Fantasy XIII



## Lenny (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm setting up this thread as a discussion for everything related to *Final Fantasy XIII*. Please keep non-related discussion in other threads.

Discussion of the trailers can be found in Commonmind's thread.

---

Videos - Final Fantasy XIII Extended Cloud Trailer :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

First, I'll make a few observations about the trailer, and then I'll relate to you all what is known already about the game.

---

Initial impressions about the trailer? Final Fantasy to the core. The setting, the battle system, the music. It's what you expect a Final Fantasy game to be.

A highly technological world (I've only played FFX, so I can't really compare with other games. To me, though, a technological FF world comes as a shock ), with absolutely stunning landscapes.

The first thing you see in the trailer is a train speeding along a track, with bullets flying everywhere, a cut to some kind of airship flying through the clouds, surrounded by other airships, back to the train which is stopped by some kind of robotic insect, and a cut back to the airship, before being taken to a whole different landscape – beautiful cliffs with small grassy ledges. But only for a moment, because once we've seen ground level, we're taken back to the train, upon which the protagonist stands. The ones with eyes amongst you will have realised that the protagonist is an acrobatic she, with strawberry blonde hair, and a sharp sword to boot – unlike other protagonists, she looks old and hard enough to walk into a pub and order a fine ale without getting stopped. The more eagle-eyed of you will have noticed how realistically not only she moves, but her hair moves. It could be because I'm a bit of a detail freak, but to me, that's just amazing. I've yet to play a game with realistic hair. And believe me, as the trailer goes along, you'll be seeing a lot more of it. Oh, incredible lighting too – just watch how the shadows and light play over her face. We calls it the "White Engine" – Square Enix's next-generation game engine that is capable of producing real-time (not pre-rendered) CGI graphics during the actual game play, let along the cut scenes.

We're soon given a taste of the battle system. So far it looks to be *Lightning* (for that is what the strawberry blonde acrobat is called) fighting alone (and watch how realistically the fabric of her clothes moves!) in real-time. The days of standing and facing your enemies across a patch of 'no-man's land' as you scroll through menus look to have changed somewhat. The menus are still there, but they've changed dramatically, and you've gets legs and feet that actually work! Lightning looks to have a special "stop time" move that allows her to, erm, stop time for a brief moment and cause super damage, not only to a single enemy, but to a great horde of enemies that might surround her.

Oh, one word for you all... well, three and a hyphen – *semi-automatic gun*. Ah, tricked you. Lightning has been seen to have a sword, and she's definitely got a firearm. They are apparently one weapon, but not at the same time – sorry folks, you'll have to wait longer for the legendary Gunblade to return.

After the battle you catch a glimpse of the Shiva sisters in all their fine, HD, CGI wonder. Not only do you catch a glimpse of the summon(s), but you see them transform into a motorbike.

The rest of the trailer is much of the same – hundreds of men with guns (who bear a striking resemblance to the guys in the Versus trailer) surrounding poor old Lightning (who makes use of a brilliant facial animation and emotion system), before *Mr. 33cm* speeds in on his DuoShiva Motorbike.
End.

Oh, and we're told that *the game is exclusive to the PS3*. No, it's not coming to the 360, no matter how many times you post it on an online forum.

---

So that's the trailer, but what about everything else that we don't see?

First of all, the director is Motomu Toriyama of *FFX-2*, erm, infamy.

-

Right, I'll explain the battle system next. The battle system director is one you'll probably love without knowing it - Toshiro Tsuchida, the battle system director of *FFX*. The aim of the battle system crew, and their director, is to create a system that mirrors battles in *Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children*, and placing them in a playable environment. The basic concept of the FFXIII battle system is a strategic, command-input, menu-driven, real-time, fast-paced, ATB-esque battle system (parties still feature, by the way). Try saying that drunk. Commands are selected from a reel at the bottom left of the screen, each one with an ATB cost. A bar at the bottom of the screen is depleted with each command, but slowly fills up again. Unlike past Final Fantasy's, you can input commands as the bar is still filling. Selected commands are placed on a row of upcoming commands above the ATB bar, with current ones in yellow. Commands can be chained together for certain effects, and the environment also plays a part – the E3 2006 trailer, for example, shows a man propelled into a light, smashing it, and electrocuting himself for extra damage.

In the top right-hand corner, is a small circular shaped gauge, which represents Overclock mode – a mode that will probably replace the traditional Limit Break. When the gauge is full, you can induce a slow-motion type effect, effectively pausing time for everything/one but the player. The gauge quickly depletes, however, so you've only got a limited amount of time in which to kick some ass.

In the upper left-hand corner of the screen is a map populated by a blue dot in the middle (Lightning) and surrounded by red dots. It is assumed that the red dots are those who are affected by the fighting. Indeed, if you look at the picture linked above, you can see that there is a circled red dot next to the circled blue dot, which I assume is the enemy that Lightning is attacking.
Summons make a welcome return, with the Shiva sisters having been seen in all trailers. It is believed that all summons will be seen in their true form, and in their transformed form, which may be vehicles, or objects that the player can use.

-

The game takes place in at least two locations – *Cocoon* and *Pulse*. Pulse is the 'overworld', with the beautiful cliffs and grass, and heaven knows what else. Cocoon is a specially created environment, ideal for humans to live in.

Each location is governed by a Crystal – thought to be living beings that the inhabitants of the FFXIII universe think of as Gods. One Crystal created Cocoon, and governs and cares for it, whilst another Crystal controls everything outside of Cocoon – Pulse. There may be more Crystals hanging about somewhere.

The Crystals may play a key part in the *Fabula Nova Crystallis* trilogy - FFXIII, Versus, and Agito... bit of a no-brainer, really. 

-

So far, three characters have been revealed – Lightning, Mr. 33cm, and a second female, with purple hair, carrying a bow.

*Lightning* is her codename, to hide her true identity. She has apparently been chosen by a Crystal (which one is unknown) to destroy Cocoon. She wears two yellow stripes on left shoulder, symbolising rank and social status, a wields a weapon that can shift between sword mode, and firearm mode. She also uses gravity to her advantage, going into a trance mode in which sparks fly around her body. Tetsuya Nomura, character designer for FFXIII (director of FFVII, KH series, FF Versus XIII, character designer for all twelve million Squenix games currently in development) says that he was asked to create a female version of Cloud. She may have amnesia.

*Mr. 33cm* is so called because his *SHOE SIZE* is 33cm. He rides the Shiva motorbike, carries a gun, and has been described by Nomura as "cowboy-like". He and Lightning share an unusual relationship.

As for the other girl? Haven't a clue. She was seen in the TGS '07 trailer... which was shown behind closed doors.

-

You'll notice (well, you will when I tell you who's involved) that a lot of experienced Squenix veterans are working on this game. In fact, here's a brief list of the key people:

*Yoshinori Kitase* (game producer)
FFV, FFVI, FFVII, FFVIII, FFX, FFX-2, KH, KH:CoM, KHII.

*Motomu Toriyama* (game director)
FFVII, FFVIII, FFX, FFX-2.

*Kazushige Nojima* (scenario writer)
FFVII, FFVIII, FFX, FFX-2, KH, KH:CoM, KHII.

*Tetsuya Nomura* (character designer)
FFVII, FFVIII, FFX, FFX-2, KH, KH:CoM, KHII.

*Nobuo Uematsu* (theme composer)
FFI, FFII, FFIII, FFIV, FFV, FFVI, FFVII, FFVIII, FFIX, FFX, FFXI

*Masashi Hamauzu* (music composer)
FFVII, FFX

-----

Sources: 

Final Fantasy XIII - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

FinalFantasy-XIII.net / Final Fantasy XIII (13), Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Final Fantasy Agito XIII


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2008)

Some new news:



> British magazine Playstation World Magazine (PSW) has a bit of new info for everyone. There are no new images in the article, so here's guts of new info they wrote about:
> 
> 
> "Cocoon's government is using crystals with the power to change man's destiny to force those on Pulse to work against their will. In turn, the citizens of Pulse are rebelling. Their force is led by the only confirmed character so far, a feisty woman who goes by the codename of 'Lightning'.
> ...


 
Final Fantasy XIII/13 ~ FF-XIII.net


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 11, 2008)

I absolutely refuse all new FF games, Sony messed the series up completely. It was WAY better back when Nintendo had it.


----------



## Overread (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope you are joking mana


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not. The early FFs were the best.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2008)

I replied to that in the FF thread - Sony have nothing to do with the Final Fantasy series other than it being on their console. I'll quote:



> Sony have nothing to do with it. The only link is that their platforms are Squenix's preferred choice for the main FF games.
> 
> Square Enix are a completely independent third party developer and publisher. As a result, they decide which platform to develop and publish games on.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/40947-the-final-fantasy-series-thread-8.html#post1021254


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh noes! Naughty me! Replying to myself. Slap my wrist. 

---

Latest news:

An FFXIII demo is planned for this year! 



> Square Enix has announced plans to release a demo of its upcoming PlayStation 3 exclusive, Final Fantasy XIII, as it pledges that “2008 will be the year” for new information on the highly anticipated RPG title.


 
FFXIII demo coming in 2008 :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

Some points from the article:

- The demo will give players a “hands on” with the games new battle system. 
- More information on the game would be forthcoming, including details on characters, summons and an “unexpected connection between the keywords cocoon and Farushi.”
- The central theme of the title would be “determination.”


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 23, 2008)

I hear this has gone back to being a PS3 exclusive, after originally pondering an xbox release too. Dammit 

Still, other than not being a fan of the real-time fighting system they seem to have transferred to since X-2, this looks as good as ever


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

Rane Longfox said:


> I hear this has gone back to being a PS3 exclusive, after originally pondering an xbox release too. Dammit


 
It's actually been a PS3 exclusive since it was announced at E3 '05. The 360 port rumours have been just that - rumours started by 360 fans and 360 fansites. For near enough three years, Sony and Squenix have said, time and time again, that both *FFXIII* and *Versus XIII *are PS3 exclusives, but no-one has listened.  Same story as *MGS4*, really.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 23, 2008)

Square Enix came out and said they are focusing on PS3 and Wii. And I believe they also said FFXIII would not be possible on the 360.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

Now the first thing is something I've not heard. Nice to know, though.  But it has to be said that 360 owners won't be left in the dark completely - *The Last Remnant* is going to be multiplatform.

As for FFXIII not being possible on the 360... makes you wonder exactly how far they're taking it. The engine they're using to build FFXIII and Versus XIII, the White Engine, is supposed to be a multi-platform engine (which actually might be where the FFXIII on 360 rumours came from), which they've optimised for the PS3 for the two thirteens. How much optimisation have they done to make it impossible to build FFXIII and Versus XIII for the 360?

Just some musings, there.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 23, 2008)

The White Engine is a cross party middlewear engine so porting it to the 360 would be possible.

The only thing that might hamper it would be the capacity of the discs. However Final Fantasy has been multi disc in the past.

I don't see it happening though. At least not a simultaneous release.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 23, 2008)

Some more information from the same interview with Nomura, and a number of scans:

In fact, I'll just quote the info:



> *-* Nomura: "2008 will be the year. There will be tons of news bits, info on characters and summons, and an unexpected connection between the keywords Cocoon and Farushi.
> - We're aiming for a demo to give players a hands on on the battle system.
> - FF13's theme: determination.
> - Farushi: Their existence surpasses humans.
> ...


 
Final Fantasy XIII/13 ~ FF-XIII.net

http://www.ff-xiii.net/images/scans/fam2.jpg


----------



## Lith (Jan 24, 2008)

> Square Enix came out and said they are focusing on PS3 and Wii. And I believe they also said FFXIII would not be possible on the 360.


 I'm assuming then, that FF13 will not be on the Wii, since it won't be on the 360?


----------



## Cayal (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it PS3 Exclusive.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't really see FF working on t'Wii. They'd mess around with it like they do on all multi-platform games on the Wii, and make it crap


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 24, 2008)

Lith said:


> I'm assuming then, that FF13 will not be on the Wii, since it won't be on the 360?



They simply mean the two platforms will be the focus of their development.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

I like what I see.  It does indeed look like traditional fare, I just hope the plot has enough depth and length this time.  That's the main worry for me after XII.  But it looks fantastic.  The music, well...it's not the same without Nobuo Uematsu, if you ask me.  But it sounds okay, it just doesn't really...capture me the same.  

I like the sound of the battle system (FFX is my favourite for battles).  I liked it in XII, but I felt it was still a bit clunky, and certain specific things about it I did not like.  Not being able to break HP and damage limits seemed like a step backwards, after being able to do that in X. Being able to chain commands for different effects sounds like it could be quite nice. 

There bloody well better be Ultima, and I'd better be able to cast it!


What has been said about the story so far sounds like it could be interesting.  I am salivating to see how it looks on my TV.  

The release date of this (or Versus if its out sooner) determines how much time I have to get myself a PS3, put it that way.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you can rest assured the Versus will not be out before XIII. So far we've sen gameplay in the XIII trailers, whilst in the Versus trailers it's the same CG scene, with bits added. And I do believe that Nomura said, some time in the past, the XIII would be out first.

I reckon that FFXIII will be out in early 2009. Squenix like delaying things as much as Nomura does, so... 

I hope that we get some solid information at GDC (just less than two weeks away) about both games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, sounds like I have about a year to get the funds together, then. 

For once, the delays shouldn't bother me too much, they might even help...... 



Seems like we'll be getting quite a lot more info about this one soon, reading some of the things you've linked to, but it's the other that has got me really curious at the moment.

I'm looking forward to this one in a more 'normal' sort of way.  It's Final Fantasy.  I'm bound to enjoy it.  But Versus looks.....hmm.  It looks _interesting_.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean. XIII _looks _brilliant, but it looks like a Final Fantasy. Though quite a good one, at that.

I'm particularly looking forward to the story - leading a rebellion against a, quite literally, higher level of society, and the government (which I don't think has been done in an FF before).


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, it sounds exciting.  If the 'mature-approach' of the storylining in XII is applied to a fully realised plot and combined with some of the kickass fantasy elements of earlier games, well, it's safe to say I'll be in heaven.  

This whole thing about it looking and feeling like our modern world is pretty cool.  

It's something in the style of the way they are presenting it, too, though; and the music.......

Hard to explain, it's just a _feeling_.  A good feeling.  I shouldn't get my hopes up too much, I guess.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

The music didn't strike me as anything special in the trailers, and I can't remember how it goes for the life of me, so it isn't memorable, either. Whereas something like FFX...

Could you explain this feeling to me I'm not sure what you've got a feeling about, to be honest.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

I dunno, it's......_coolness_.  This thing just seems _sleek_. 

I'm not usually one to be seduced by snazzy packaging, but.......


Well, the Shakespeare quote and the classical overtones, the black cars with tinted windows and snazzy dudes..........

Uh........



Like I say, I love the fact that the world's meant to feel like present day Earth.  I just, uh......

It's a sixth sense, or something.  



You're right, the tune isn't even that memorable.  Something about the overall presentation just.........

Oh, this is useless!


*goes off to look for a thesaurus or something*


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

To me, you look like you're getting XIII and Versus a bit muddled.  Versus has the Shakespeare quote, black, tinted-window cars, modern world.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh sorry, I thought it was clear that I had drifted off-topic.  




Yup, even though you marked the two threads quite clearly..... 

You're totally right.  I'm talking of _Versus_, of course.........

Whoops!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Tsss! Next thing you know, you'll be forgetting who you are and your past.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, that's my arch-nemesis you're thinking of.  I'm more likely to start burning things down when I find out the truth about my mummy.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Probably. Poor lad, with his head in the clouds... no wonder he forgot!

---

But, back to FFXIII, I wonder what type of character Lightning will be?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

You mean her personality, etc, or the way she plays?  


I'm guessing she probably has good fighting skills (like Rikku, say) and reasonable magic stats, but she's probably the least adept mage of the ladies in the cast.  How can I say that when I don't even know who else is in the game?

Call it a _feeling_.  Well, she's obviously a warrior, so it's seems like a given.  Of course, since we know nothing of the story, it could turn out that she is very magical, who knows?


Personality?  I'm guessing she's gritty and has a chip on her shoulder.  I wonder if Ladbrokes take bets?


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Personality wise. She looks like a warrior, and she'll have to be, to pull off a flash sword like that and lead a rebellion.

She also seems like the cold type, to me. Hard to get to know, and when you do, you'll find she's scared and lost.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm pretty much agreeing with you.  When I say she's gritty, I reckon it's a front.  But hmm, I wonder what her story is?



2009?  Damnation, that's next year!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

I know, I know. But the year will go by quickly - we're already in February.

They might make their deadline and bring it out worldwide in 2008, but I reckon Squenix wil leave it until 2009, or if they do releasie it in 2008, it will be in Japan only.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

You're right, actually.  Not to turn this into one of those 'oh, time goes by so fast' conversations, but it does seem remarkable that it's February already. 


I'd be suprised if it was released here this year.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was put back to spring 2009.  Another year, or thirteen months.  

God only knows when Versus will be out, then?


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

Probably the end of 2009/start of 2010, knowing the blistering speed Nomura and his teams work at.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, at least I know I'll have a PS3 by the time _that _one comes out.......


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2008)

True. And you'll have it for another six years or so. I wonder what FFIV will be like?


----------



## Lenny (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll double post, as I can't edit.

The next issue of Famitsu (the 1,001st, I believe) has an interview with Nomura in it, in which he talks about general things, and XIII and Versus. I'll post the Versus infor. in the Versus thread. Here's what he has to say about XIII which, strangely, is about Lightning as a character. 



> - Lightning from FF XIII: Has muscular legs, she isn't sweet, strict to herself and to others, and doesn't like whiners. She is quite like a military soldier.
> - FFXIII scenario writer, Motomu Toriyama wanted her to be more muscular and macho, but Nomura thought people wouldn't be fond of her as a main character if he designed her that way.
> - Aya (Aya Brea from PE3) is a bid more rounded than Lightning.


 
No link to the original, but I've got a link to where it was posted:

Nomura interview with FFXIII and Versus info. - PS3Forums


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2008)

Heh.  Sounds like some of our guesses weren't a million miles from the truth, then..... 




Ah, all this talk is getting me excited.  I really need to calm down, considering how long there is still to go............


----------



## Lenny (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope your blood pressure is up for this one, Seph!

Various scans and screenshots, including a name for the little red-haired girl:

Famitsu PS3: High Quality FFXIII Gameplay Screenshots - Final Fantasy XIII: News, Trailers & Screens ~ Final Fantasy-XIII.net

And, nicest of all, the DKsquiggles13 trailer:

Final Fantasy XIII DKÎ£3713 trailer :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

It ain't a touch on something much better, though. Yeah, it looks good, but as good as this?


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

better tan *****


----------



## Lenny (Jan 28, 2009)

New trailer, with a decent amount of gameplay footage:

Final Fantasy XIII countdown ends, new trailer emerges :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

It's looking pretty damn good.

Rumour is that Japan will get it by the end of this year, with the rest of the world getting it before Q2 next year.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 28, 2009)

Q2 is unrealistic for Europe and the US. Probably more likely to be Xmas 2010

It would probably be earlier if it wasn't for Microsoft. They are committed to a simultaneous 360 and PS3 launch outside Japan and they won't start on the 360 port until the PS3 Japanese version is ready.

Consider the gaps in the previous games it's usually 6-7 months for NA release and 10-11 months for EU release

FF12 release

JP March 16, 2006
NA October 31, 2006
PAL February 23, 2007


FF10

JP July 19, 2001
NA December 20, 2001
EU May 29, 2002


----------



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2009)

Japan has its release date - Winter 2009, as expected. As localisation started much earlier in this games lifespan (which we know because Squenix shouted it from the rooftops), I still think it'll be Q2 2010 when the rest of the world will get.

---

Anyway, the Advent Children Blu-ray was released a week or so ago, and with it came an hour-long demo. I've been waiting for good quality, unbroken footage (there was a feed on Justin.tv, but it isn't broadcasting), but these YouTube videos will have to do:

_EDIT: It looks like it might be the opening game sequence, so if you don't want to spoil things then it's pretty bovious that you shouldn't watch it. And yes, I do mean "bovious" - it's obvious when obvious really is obvious._






















PSU has a number of screenshots too: Final Fantasy XIII (PS3) -- PlayStation Universe (PSU)

The videos and the screenshots show that this thing is beautiful! Look at the cutscene in the first video - even though it's YouTube quality, the game looks so much nicer than its counterparts. Squenix's Crystal Tools engine (née White Engine) works a treat. Oh, and Lightning can sure move! 

I'll throw in my patented "SPOLIER" tag, and give a few thoughts.

**WARNING: SPOLIERS IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED THE VIDEOS**

- Fast train is super-fast.
- Guns and blood.
- The soldiers have the ability to call monsters throw a portal. I'm assuming that these monsters are part of the army.
- Here we go! Battle time. Called: *Synergy Battle*, apparently.
- Lightning seems to be a mage as well as a swordswoman.
- It's a standard menu-based system! 
- Lightning has some amazing moves!
- Stacking actions looks incredibly powerful.
- After a while, the battles become incredibly fluid. I can see the boss battles becoming an art form!
- A screen after each battle tells you how well you did, with stars (out of five)!
- I wish I could speak Japanese.  It's such a beautiful language, too.
- Scabbard hanging just behind her thighs from her hips.
- The environments, when you can finally control the character, are beautiful! The mini-map is in the top right-hand corner.
- In environments, you can see enemies (and skirt them, I imagine). If you engage them (they noticed you with MGS-esque exclamation marks in red triangles above their heads), then you get the transition into the battle ground, rather than fight them there and then à la FFXII.
- Rather than two lines at either end of the battle arena screen, both sets of characters (enemies and your team) move about, rarely returning to their starting position. I imagine it serves no purpose other than to make it seem less scripted. When they die, the enemies fade to black and disappear.
- The music is good.
- Enemies you target are highlighted in yellow.
- It might just be true for the soldiers, but when they get down to low health they glow orange (below 50%, I think).
- Fantastic cloth effects on Lightning's cloak.
- A spinning circle on the ground before obstacles allows Lightning to jump, it seems. I wonder if that's always the case?
- Don't know what that did, but Lightning touched a terminal and a messaged popped up. I wonder what the save points are like.
- You can perform attacks on multiple enemies with your stacking (attack one, then turn and attack another).
- It looks like the glowing orange isn't exclusive to soldiers. Oh, all enemies have a health bar above them, by the way.
- Beautiful character models!
- Yep, the glowing circle on the ground indicates a jump spot.
- Ha! Fire attacks leave little pockets of fire burning around the enemy for a few seconds. 
- I think those terminals are save points. Well, not terminals as such. They're spheres which jump up and spin when Lightning touches them.
- Battles are incredible! I can't wait to have a go.
- They're still very much turn-based, as you have a go then the enemies have a go, and so on. Though it does look like some enemies get to their turn slower than others, meaning you can have at them a few times before they have at you.
- Lightning snaps her fingers and gets some strange kind of glowing power. From the Crystals?
- Enemies are red dots on the mini-map again.
- The camera looks pretty decent (standard few feet behind the character), and it follows well.
- So the blue glowing circles are for jumping, and the red glowing circles are for objects that you can interact with.
- Ooooh! He looks like an FFXII Judge.
- Lightning's moves have a definite hint of *Devil May Cry* about them.
- I really wish I could understand!  Lightning does something that really annoys the other fella.

- Here's Mr. 33cm! And I'm sure I saw the red-haired pig-tail girl and black-haired girl in the crowd.
- So, the opening lets you control multiple characters.
- Characters wouldn't have cutscenes if we didn't get them in the team at some point, so there are two new ones.  A young, blonde-haired kid (male), and something that looks like Wakka on steroids, as well as the black-haired girl. I really should start learning names.
- Mr. 33cm fights with fists and magic, whilst the others gun 'em down.
- Hitting attacks take a third of the stack (for battle actions), whilst big magic attacks take the whole thing, I think. Oh, and parties are three big during battles. Haven't seen an instance of changing members yet.
- It does look like you can run straight past enemies. It's when you run _into_ one (i.e. collide) that the battle is initiated.
- First glimpse of an airship. Standard fare.
- Ooooooh! What I think is the main theme is a piano piece. Not quite in the league of FFX's theme, but good nonetheless.

I might summarise all this in another post... well, if I find nothing else to do.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 16, 2009)

No, it's not. Not sure when the news came out, but it will be on the 360 as well. And don't start all that rumour stuff. It's on their official website. When I was making my mind up as to which console to plump for, FFXIII was the tipping factor, and I bought a 360, as at the time it was planned. Then it wasn't. Then it was. Then it wasn't. Now it is. So I'm happy.
Plus, PS3 owners are happy, as they've got something else to moan about at 360 owners now.
By the way, blame Cayal for me turning into a 360 fanboy. I used to hate fanboy's, but it's actually getting quite fun winding the idiots up. Cayal has turned me to his darker side. 
It's so easy! Watch them all bite! He he!

GOD SAVE BILL GATES!


----------



## Lenny (May 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, but who on earth (and which post) are you replying to? I can't see anything in mine which would merit that reply. A quote when you're not replying to the last post, or to someone who posted something a while ago is always nice.

Just interested.


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> No, it's not. Not sure when the news came out, but it will be on the 360 as well. And don't start all that rumour stuff. It's on their official website. When I was making my mind up as to which console to plump for, FFXIII was the tipping factor, and I bought a 360, as at the time it was planned. Then it wasn't. Then it was. Then it wasn't. Now it is. So I'm happy.
> Plus, PS3 owners are happy, as they've got something else to moan about at 360 owners now.
> By the way, blame Cayal for me turning into a 360 fanboy. I used to hate fanboy's, but it's actually getting quite fun winding the idiots up. Cayal has turned me to his darker side.
> It's so easy! Watch them all bite! He he!
> ...



You should take 'Occasional' out of your title and replace it with 'Full Blown'.

You haven't wound anyone up...people would have to care about what you say for anyone to get wound up.


----------



## Overread (May 17, 2009)

psst guys - I think someone missed pages 2 and 3


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2009)

Overread said:


> psst guys - I think someone missed pages 2 and 3



Amongst other things

--------------------------

Square Enix have really dropped the ball this gen. Aside from releasing exclusive titles on a dead system in Japan, they also claimed - 
'2008 will be the year of FFXIII' 
and 
'expect a demo'

A year and a half later there is still nothing.


----------



## Lenny (May 17, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Square Enix have really dropped the ball this gen. Aside from releasing exclusive titles on a dead system in Japan, they also claimed -
> '2008 will be the year of FFXIII'
> and
> *'expect a demo'*
> ...



FF XIII Thread, Post #44 

Sure, it's not come to the Western world, but it's still a demo!


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2009)

A year later....


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 17, 2009)

Pssst, I didn't miss pages 2 and 3, I missed one post where the 360 version was mentioned. And small minds leave little room for others opinions. Thank you and goodnight....


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Pssst, I didn't miss pages 2 and 3, I missed one post where the 360 version was mentioned. And small minds leave little room for others opinions. Thank you and goodnight....



Would you grow up or go away.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 17, 2009)

Mods are on it Cayal. 

Calm.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 17, 2009)

Just defending myself. I'm entitled to my opinions.


----------



## McMurphy (May 18, 2009)

Okay, let's move on from the combative comments.  The thread surely doesn't call for it, and there are some absolutely informative posts within the first three pages of this topic.

For myself, I going to let the game go through some critic circles before I get excited about the newest chapter in the franchise. I was a bit disappointed with the 12th chapter, so it will be interesting to see if Square Enix can incorporate the changing collective tastes of RPG gamers while tapping into the elements that made Final Fantasy VII and Final Fantasy X so popular.


----------



## Cayal (May 18, 2009)

I am more excited about Versus 13 then I am about 13, but I haven't been as keen on these ones as I have on previous versions.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 18, 2009)

I agree with Cayal, Square have dropped the ball. After comments that they want to increase their presence in Europe, they make Europe wait almost another year for FFXIII. (Not sure what the time frame is, but it's long, right?)

I'm excited about this one, if only because they know FFXII didn't do as well as hoped. I just hope the multi platform thing doesn't hurt the game itself. Although I'm stoked it's on the 360, I agree with most ps3 owners that it may well stunt some games.


----------



## Lenny (May 18, 2009)

An old concern, thankfully - the game is being developed primarily on the PS3 in Japan. Once that version is completely finished, Squenix are then going to port it to the 360, which I imagine is one reason that it'll take so long to reach the Western markets - localisation was started much earlier in the development process, which should have drastically cut down the time we have to wait between it being released in Japan, and then in the Western markets.

---

Judging by some parts of the demo, I think Squenix are moving the game back to the style of FFX where battles are concerned (one of the main gripes people had with FFXII was the battle system) - you can see the enemies, and as far as I know you can run past them (contact starts the battle), but as soon as the battle is met, you go into the traditional battle 'arena' and duke it out there. You also select actions using a revamp of the much loved menu system, rather than sitting back whilst your party converges on one poor monster and hack away without any visible skill.


----------



## Overread (May 18, 2009)

I liked that they tried somthing new with FFXII - it means that they are activly updating and thinking about new things for the game - something that is not that common in the eastern gaming (and I think other areas). Just look at Dynasty Warriors - almost no difference - and most FF games were identical save for the story. Good since you know what you get, but also it puts a lot of pressure on visuals (which have carried the game a lot since FFVII) and on story (sadly as much as people love them the older FF games seem to lack story to me - especailly when compared to something like Golden Sun).

So a new battle idea I think was in need - plus it was trying to get away from the bordem of level grinding - something that FF has at its core. I think it fell apart because if your characters were strong enough you ended up just running around - picking up items and not doing a whole lot else save the odd directed heal spell. I think they needed to remove the level grinding from FFXII for it to have worked well. 
I also liked the fact that if your active party were killed you still got to keep fighting with the others (something that always felt wrong in previous games).

Aside from that I hope the new leveling system is open but more restricted than FFXII but retaining its simple viewing - the Sphere system from X was diverse, but very hard to read unless you had a supersized TV and a lot of time to plan - it was also rather linear for the most part save for a few orbs you could use to change things around a bit.


----------



## Michael01 (May 18, 2009)

I watched the trailer on XBox Live and was totally thrilled. I've never seen anything like it and can't wait for its release. Actually, I saw the trailer first on the net, not long after I bought the 360, and was disappointed that I hadn't bought the PS3. I was really glad to learn that it will also be on the 360.


----------



## Cayal (May 19, 2009)

Michael01 said:


> I watched the trailer on XBox Live and was totally thrilled. I've never seen anything like it and can't wait for its release. Actually, I saw the trailer first on the net, not long after I bought the 360, and was disappointed that I hadn't bought the PS3. I was really glad to learn that it will also be on the 360.



The Versus XIII trailer has me more thrilled then XIII, it just seems more darker in nature. Plus Nomura is leading it, the guy is a legend.


----------



## Cayal (May 20, 2009)

Square Enix: Final Fantasy XIII Could Be Delayed Further - News - Final Fantasy Union

Could be delayed even more...Square Enix continue to prove how inept they have become.


----------



## Urlik (May 20, 2009)

this post will probably cause some hate, but I wonder if FFXIII is being delayed because they are having trouble cutting it down to work on the 360 as MS probably inserted a clause for simultanious release on the 360 rather than after the PS3 release.


----------



## Cayal (May 20, 2009)

Possibly, but Japan is only getting the PS3 version.

I think it's a mixture of 360 version, but mostly it is just their sheer ineptitude.


----------



## Urlik (May 20, 2009)

true, but even if Japan is only getting the PS3 version, I bet there is a clause stating that the 360 version must be launched within a time limit from the Japanese release and must come out no later than the western release of the PS3 version.

if this is the case they should give Bill his cash back and just release the PS3 version


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 20, 2009)

Gates paid alot of money to secure a simultaneous release. (At least thats what I think he paid for. It could just have been to get it on the 360, regardless of time).
It his fault it will take a little longer. If it wasn't for the 360 release, all they'd need to do is translate. It's a shame that I'm going to get to play it, but in order to, ps3 owners have to wait that little bit longer.

To be honest, I wouldn't mind waiting. It would give ps3 owners a chance to play it, then I would know what I'm in for before I pre-order my 360 copy.

Five years ago, the only two games I'd ever full price pre-order were GTA games and FF games, as I was guaranteed my money's worth. Everything else would be bargain bins or special offers only. I'd still pre-order a GTA title, but after FFXI and FFXII, I'm a little wary.


----------



## Urlik (May 20, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Gates paid alot of money to secure a simultaneous release. (At least thats what I think he paid for. It could just have been to get it on the 360, regardless of time).


 
it would definitely have been for a simultanious release.
the only other reason MS would pay out is for some sort of exclusivity and that was never going to happen with FF, but they'd never pay out if it was going to be on the PS3 several months before it came to the 360 (too many people might ditch the 360 and get a PS3 rather than wait 6 months)


----------



## Michael01 (May 20, 2009)

Urlik said:


> (too many people might ditch the 360 and get a PS3 rather than wait 6 months)


 
Not me.  I couldn't afford a PS3, which is why I bought the 360.  Now I can't afford another console for at least a few years, so...


----------



## Cayal (May 21, 2009)

Noah Phoenix said:


> Gates paid alot of money to secure a simultaneous release. (At least thats what I think he paid for. It could just have been to get it on the 360, regardless of time).
> It his fault it will take a little longer. If it wasn't for the 360 release, all they'd need to do is translate. It's a shame that I'm going to get to play it, but in order to, ps3 owners have to wait that little bit longer.



To be fair, I don't think Bill Gates had anything to do with it (hasn't he retied?) and they would have their own heads at the gaming division.



Michael01 said:


> Not me. I couldn't afford a PS3, which is why I bought the 360. Now I can't afford another console for at least a few years, so...



Expect a PS3 price cut very soon.


----------



## Urlik (May 21, 2009)

if my memory serves me correct, MS did the deal long before the PS3 launched and I'm sure BG was still there at that time (but I could be wrong)


----------



## Cayal (May 21, 2009)

Urlik said:


> if my memory serves me correct, MS did the deal long before the PS3 launched and I'm sure BG was still there at that time (but I could be wrong)



It was announced last year (whether the deal was done before I do not know) and Don Mattrick is the head of Xbox division.


----------



## Urlik (May 21, 2009)

ok so it probably wasn't BG who made the deal (although I could have sworn it was earlier because some 360 fanboys were gloating that they were going to get it before the PS3 due to the delayed release of the console, but I might be thinking of a different game), but MS did make a deal and if I was responsible for that deal, I would have specified simultanious cross platform release.


----------



## Cayal (May 21, 2009)

pfft I think Square Enix just bend over and do whatever Microsoft wants.

Releasing timed exclusives in Japan where the console is dead is just stupidity.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 21, 2009)

Square want to cosy up to Microsoft as they probably see it as their way into the euro market(apparently). But the ps3 is out selling the xbox here, so why? Hedging bets? I dunno...


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 21, 2009)

Mind you, if the deal was made before the ps3 came out, then Square probably thought the 360 had the market in the bag, and there would be little Sony could do to dent it. So they took Microsofts bribe without lube and are probably now regretting it.


----------



## Cayal (May 21, 2009)

That's a bit of naive thinking if true. Sony have been a huge gaming presence for (at that time) 2 generations while Microsoft abandoned their first attempt very quickly.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 21, 2009)

True. Just thinking aloud.


----------



## Cayal (May 22, 2009)

I'm not saying you are naive, I meant that SE were being naive.


----------



## Noah Phoenix (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, I did get that.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 13, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIII dated for US, Europe -- PlayStation Universe

9th March 2010 is a nice date, but Leona Lewis providing the theme song? Are you serious?!

---

And as a little ego-boosting exercise :



			
				Lenny said:
			
		

> Rumour is that Japan will get it by the end of this year, with the rest of the world getting it before Q2 next year.





			
				Lucien said:
			
		

> Q2 is unrealistic for Europe and the US. Probably more likely to be Xmas 2010





			
				Lenny said:
			
		

> I still think it'll be Q2 2010 when the rest of the world will get.



Then again... 



			
				Lenny said:
			
		

> I reckon that FFXIII will be out in early 2009.



But I quickly pulled my act together:



			
				Lenny said:
			
		

> Probably the end of 2009/start of 2010, knowing the blistering speed Nomura and his teams work at.



Exercise over, waiting for pre-order time begins.


----------

